# Expats in Mexico = muy contentos!



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Nice article:

http://www.theyucatantimes.com/2018/09/expats-feel-at-home-in-mexico-internations-survey/

:amen:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EmilyTravels said:


> Nice article:
> 
> http://www.theyucatantimes.com/2018/09/expats-feel-at-home-in-mexico-internations-survey/
> 
> :amen:


That link didn't work for me, but doing a web search on "expats-feel-at-home-in-mexico-internations-survey" brought up several news articles. Banderas News, San Miguel Times both had working links. Yucatan Times, Costa Maya Times and Riviera Maya Times links didn't work. Maybe the internet doesn't go that far east anymore.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

TundraGreen said:


> That link didn't work for me, but doing a web search on "expats-feel-at-home-in-mexico-internations-survey" brought up several news articles. Banderas News, San Miguel Times both had working links. Yucatan Times, Costa Maya Times and Riviera Maya Times links didn't work. Maybe the internet doesn't go that far east anymore.


I just retried, and https://www.theyucatantimes.com/ seems to be completely down, for some reason. Sorry about that -- must just be bad timing as I read that site all the time, since we're moving to the Yucatan November 1. Some kinda rude Sunday night glitch, I suppose! :tsk:


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

The link seems to be back now.


----------

